

Millennials Are Important, but Watch Out for Gen Z - greenbep
http://paulgreenberg.com/?p=1238

======
greenyoda
Same article posted by same user three hours ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8336810](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8336810)

